# // DROP // DRAG // DESTROY :: Monthly Air Ride Specials!



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

These specials will run from February 1st through the 29th at midnight EST. 

All images are embedded so you can simply click on the special you'd like to view and it will take you right to the product page. 

If you have any questions regarding configuration, installation, etc. give us a shout and we'll be more than happy to get you sorted! 

P: 877.404.4264 
E: [email protected] 
W: http://www.openroadtuning.com


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks Ant, have a good weekend! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Any interest on full kit deals containing AirLift Struts/Bags and SwitchSpeed management?


----------



## Slow Slammed 4 Door (Oct 15, 2008)

I actually called u guys about that today. I prob had just missed u guys as it was a lil after 5. 
What kinda deal Can u do on switchspeed with full mk3 kit. I'm in the air between this and auto pilot v2?
What makes me lean towards switch speed is the ability to upgrade to elevel later on. Shoot me a pm whenever u can and let me know what u guys can do. Placing my order on Friday when I get paid. 
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Sending you a PM right now :beer:

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Monday Monday!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Long weekend! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

i want dual 444's....


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

ORT = :thumbup::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you, sir!

Those sway brackets & bulkheads are on their way! :heart: :beer:


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

They came it today!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Only a few days left! :beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Its payday:beer::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*:: ORT march 2012 specials!*













_MARCH SPECIALS ARE HERE!_


----------



## Fabriccio (May 30, 2010)

Subscribed! Recieved my aa ss management today ordered tuesday and recieved today. Thanks guys! I should be ordering my compressors, tank and wt's within the next few weeks(birthdays about a week away)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

No problem, sir!

Thank you for your business :beer:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

:wave: great people over at ORT!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Tony! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DasHunta (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Andrew, did you get my reply with my email address?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

emailed, sir. :beer:


----------



## DasHunta (Jan 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> emailed, sir. :beer:


Received and replied. Looking forward to doing business.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

When I apply the GETDESTrOYED code I only get $125 discount not $150 
And can codes be combined? Like get a v2 management kit and the front xl's


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Fixed that for you, sir.

No, you cannot combine promotional/discount codes


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

Free bump for ORT. Andrew was one of the best salesmen I dealt with during my purchase. Very helpful.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

VWskate said:


> Free bump for ORT. Andrew was one of the best salesmen I dealt with during my purchase. Very helpful.


Hey man, sorry I didn't respond faster I was actually out of town last week. I'll pop over an email right now and catch up with you on everything!

Thanks for the bump! :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Just got a large shipment in from AirLift!

The show season is just around the corner :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Eighteen packages left yesterday, it's definitely show season :laugh:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

It's crunch time boys and girls!!:beer:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Andrew :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Max! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## MatGervais (Feb 21, 2012)

still waiting for my shipping quote lool

EDIT: Oups sorry i got it lool thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Only two tanks left on our 'GET TANKED' special! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

andrew y you no answer your phones?


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> andrew y you no answer your phones?


 if it's the number that's on their website, i had an issue with it about 2 weeks ago. it'd always go straight to the shop voicemail. at first i just thought they weren't in yet or something, but then realized i just wasn't getting through. 

emailed andrew about it, and he immediately gave me a call, and was able to do some business. 

im guessin there in and it's just an issue with the phone, like i had. so send him a quick email.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> andrew y you no answer your phones?


 Sorry sir, I was traveling on the 20th. In and out of airports and airplanes all day. 

Shoot me an email/call and I'll get back to you right away :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Only a few days left before we turn the corner into April with some new specials!


----------



## MatGervais (Feb 21, 2012)

mmmmm I dont know if I should wait for the other deal..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Can't really divulge what we're planning, but it won't be what you're looking for...


----------



## MatGervais (Feb 21, 2012)

haha ok thanks but enyway i didnt receive my taxe yet ... so I'll be force to order my kit in the first weeek of april   tired to wait lol :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

No worries sir, I'm confident that you'll be pleased with the next roll out! We will be sure to take care of you :thumbup::beer:


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

x2 for ORT. nothing but good things to say about them. making my switch to air super easy.


shot you an email regarding that tracking number, Andrew!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Calvin! Responded to your email :beer:

March specials end tomorrow, take advantage of these deals while you still can!


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

:thumbup: for ORT


----------



## MatGervais (Feb 21, 2012)

:beer:Thanks brah


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


:heart:


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

:thumbup: for ORT
for a very distant future reference...does anyone make an air strut for an s2000?


----------



## mk4rida (Feb 22, 2010)

Kiddie Rose said:


> :thumbup: for ORT
> for a very distant future reference...does anyone make an air strut for an s2000?


I was talking to a friend the other day about that...and I don't think anyone does  


I hope that early this summer I'll be in contact with you Andrew :beer::beer: Hoping to pick up a full kit like what Zane got from you guys a month or so ago :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Kiddie Rose said:


> :thumbup: for ORT
> for a very distant future reference...does anyone make an air strut for an s2000?


Actually, I believe KSport does. Not really 'hot' on their quality if you catch my drift. I'm sure we could get you setup with something that would work using AirLift products :beer:



mk4rida said:


> I hope that early this summer I'll be in contact with you Andrew :beer::beer: Hoping to pick up a full kit like what Zane got from you guys a month or so ago :thumbup:


Sounds good sir, let us know if you have any questions! :beer:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

What's this month's special?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

_Please note that a FULL KIT consists of front struts, rear bags and management. If any of these items are not selected, the discounted price is not valid. We have also highlighted the details of our specials on our policies page._


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer::heart:


----------



## MatGervais (Feb 21, 2012)

Wowwww its my time to shineee lool :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Told you the new specials would be good


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Monday Monday Funday!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Just had another pallet arrive today from AirLift! 

We have plenty in stock for our April specials! :beer:


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Just had another pallet arrive today from AirLift!
> 
> We have plenty in stock for our April specials! :beer:


 just need that pallet from bagyard to finally arrive next...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

good news from Austria this morning


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> good news from Austria this morning


 YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Proceeding with my happy dance


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> good news from Austria this morning


 yay. took them long enough :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

AWWWWWWW YEAHHH! so stoked!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We're just as excited!


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> good news from Austria this morning


 :thumbup:opcorn::beer:


----------



## BrandonDubs (Mar 5, 2012)

how good of news? maybe 2 weeks? :thumbup:


----------



## hMd (Jun 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> good news from Austria this morning


 How about giving me ANY news Andrew? Good or bad, it doesn't matter at this point, but at least reply to the email i sent you on the 6th.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Responded, Muhammad. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## BrandonDubs (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey Andrew, I saw that BR received there BY shipment yesterday. Does that mean you will be seeing yours very shortly? Any dates?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Correct, we're expected to have ours touchdown tomorrow or Friday!


----------



## BrandonDubs (Mar 5, 2012)

Finally. Can't wait to get em


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Just ordered several small things.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you sir! We'll have all those parts out to you today!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Payday! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Literally just received the clearance email from our customs broker.

We will post updates as things progress :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Literally just received the clearance email from our customs broker.
> 
> We will post updates as things progress :thumbup::beer:



Is our stuff in that bundle Andrew?

Does this mean there's a possibility of seeing the struts and bags even if our order isn't on those pallets to you?


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

thanks again buddy :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Shot you an email Baz :thumbup::beer:


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

Bump for ORT! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Sterling! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We have a number of awesome pre-show-season specials going on right now! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:beer::beer:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi Andrew, do you guys do airline fittings/couplers? :thumbup:

Looking to place an order for a few fittings shipped to the UK:thumbup:

Cheers, Neil.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Sure man, we can get you sorted with whatever you need. We fill a number of special requests and are happy to work with customers in the UK. 

Drop me an email directly: [email protected] 

Cheers, 
Andrew


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

ohhhh it's a new month, what do you got for us? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hope everyone has recovered from SoWo!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

I handed out a bunch of booklets at sowo, so I know some people are looking. :laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Alucard_11 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey Andrew, I PMd you regarding some airtime questions and inquiries. Not sure if ur inbox was full or what not. Or if I should just call ORT directly? Thanks!!:wave:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Alucard_11 said:


> Hey Andrew, I PMd you regarding some airtime questions and inquiries. Not sure if ur inbox was full or what not. Or if I should just call ORT directly? Thanks!!:wave:


 Feel free to give us a call, or shoot us an email. Information is in my sig. :thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Feel free to give us a call, or shoot us an email. Information is in my sig. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: to new ORT team members. You guys will be hearing from me this week, got a local b7 a4 to e-level:laugh:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

OVRWRKD said:


> :thumbup: to new ORT team members. You guys will be hearing from me this week, got a local b7 a4 to e-level:laugh:


 Awesome! Let us know, you know where to find us :laugh: :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

OVRWRKD said:


> :thumbup: to new ORT team members.


 yeah, max is ok :laugh: :heart:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> yeah, max is ok :laugh: :heart:


 you spelled awesome wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Not too much time left to take advantage of the May specials!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Last day of the May Specials!eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

hmmm that car looks fimiliar :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

maybe cause it's yours.... :laugh:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> maybe cause it's yours.... :laugh:


Ohhh that's right! Lo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

If anyone is interested in picking up a kit, we will offer these specials and free delivery to Cult Classic next weekend! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Only 9 days left


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


>


 :snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Specials are still running!

We're offering a killer discount on the new Subaru airlift kits! Shoot us a pm to receive the code!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

ToTheTopThursday :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh, and, a sneak peak...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

The specials shown above will run until September 1st :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The specials shown above will run until September 1st :thumbup::beer:


i hear you got what i need. i have a mk2 and need some parts that you are hoarding.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Indeed we do.

Drop me a line and we can talk


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm in need of an air freshener :beer: :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Stop by at VAG Fair and we'll get you taken care of


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Stop by at VAG Fair and we'll get you taken care of


yea i need one as well but, may not have my mk4 at vag fair..


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Stop by at VAG Fair and we'll get you taken care of


Word. :beer:


----------



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)

damn! bought my e-level a month too soon:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:beer: :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for your order Chris! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Any info back from bagyard yet Andrew?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Bazmcc said:


> Any info back from bagyard yet Andrew?


As per the email, I've heard nothing from them


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

ToTheTop!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

If you're in the tritstate area, stop by and say hello this weekend at The 4UDrew Foundation Car Show this Sunday! 

We will have SteveO's wagen on display and we will be able to chat about any of our specials as well as other products :thumbup::beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Bump it up!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Just got another pallet of inventory in stock! 

VAG Fair is this weekend, don't miss out!


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

Tomorrow is the day! I can't wait to do business with you Andrew! Big props to the ort guys. Thanks for all the help recently Andrew!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the good words, Sam! 

Shoot us a call tomorrow and we'll get your order squared away! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I hope there are tshirts at vag fair. I need some. :beer: :beer: 

Andrew: will you guys be set up Saturday? Not sure how the vendor situation is Saturday...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Bryan, we're limited on t-shirts but we will definitely have some for H2O! 

We do have air fresheners though and we will be there on Saturday! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Bryan, we're limited on t-shirts but we will definitely have some for H2O!
> 
> We do have air fresheners though and we will be there on Saturday! :thumbup::beer:


 Let me know when the tshirts are stocked back up! :beer: :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Will do sir! 

See you Friday night at Chili's? :beer::beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Will do sir!
> 
> See you Friday night at Chili's? :beer::beer:


 Yep I'll be there. Hoping I get there around 7. Work might hold me up


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> Yep I'll be there. Hoping I get there around 7. Work might hold me up


 I'll have air fresheners waiting for you!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

These are only a few of the deals we are running between now and H2O. Check our facebook page for more information on the deals we have running!


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

good deals :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks man :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Friday! :beer::beer:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome deals :thumbup: Now is the time to get your air stuff and save some money


----------



## bmxer13 (May 9, 2012)

What kind of deal can you make for a mkv Jetta?

Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

i would like to thank you guys for putting together a great "air ride 101". this section is in desperate need of a new FAQ/DIY sticky and i've always been afraid to ask a million questions. 
thank you, hopefully i'll be ordering soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bmxer13 said:


> What kind of deal can you make for a mkv Jetta?
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


We have lots of great deals for the MkV chassis. Shoot us an email: [email protected] and we can get you taken care of!



jonpwn said:


> i would like to thank you guys for putting together a great "air ride 101". this section is in desperate need of a new FAQ/DIY sticky and i've always been afraid to ask a million questions.
> thank you, hopefully i'll be ordering soon.


You're most welcome! Thanks so much for the kind words, we try hard to make the conversion to air ride easy. :beer:

If you have any unanswered questions, shoot me an email: [email protected].


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

These specials are running until September 30th! :beer::beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> These specials are running until September 30th! :beer::beer:


Come onnnnnn payday! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

cldub said:


> Come onnnnnn payday! :thumbup::beer:


:laugh:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ORT Air Bag Air Fresheners are BACK IN STOCK!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Bubble Gum smells terrific :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> Bubble Gum smells terrific :beer::beer:


Thanks buddy! Missed you this weekend, but now we just have to make H2O that much better! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::beer:


 I'm gonna be calling you tomorrow duder


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Sounds good Christian, you know where to find me :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We'll be running these specials all the way through the end of the month. 

We can do free delivery to H2O as well :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We're going to throw a new special into the mix here...

$350 off SwitchSpeed + AirLift complete kits -- the code will be live by the end of the day today :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:beer::beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT:wave:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

lets move some Switchspeed kits!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

umpkin:umpkin:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:wave::wave:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:vampire::vampire:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:vampire::vampire:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Now is the time to buy, lot of applications on the shelf! Shoot us an email today.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

umpkin:umpkin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

CC is looking great dude.

How's the Ruck? Any plans yet? :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> CC is looking great dude.
> 
> How's the Ruck? Any plans yet? :thumbup::beer:


Thanks man. Keeping the ruck GET. Going Fatty. Keepin it simple

Maybe air ride eventually


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

BUMP! Lots of applications in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Gotta get down on Friday!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We're going to release some great specials this coming Monday to finish off the month and lead into the new year! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

Any chance for deal on 3sdm 0.05 deals? I was talking to jordon waiting to hear back on ordering a set.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Please email myself or ben for the fastest response. 

The pricing on 3SDM's is pretty firm at the moment, but we can try to help!


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Please email myself or ben for the fastest response.
> 
> The pricing on 3SDM's is pretty firm at the moment, but we can try to help!


pm sent. Cant wait to hear back.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

Hai Andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dem new shirts doe! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ClydeandBonnie23 said:


> Dem new shirts doe! :beer:


 Don't worry Sam, we have you on the pre-order


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)

:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

No code necessary. Free shipping on all in stock parts!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

August specials are live!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:vampire:


----------



## Dub$_Lifestyle (Jan 7, 2012)

wish there was a deal for just the switspeed remote & vu4 OR V2 controller and manifold.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Dub$_Lifestyle said:


> wish there was a deal for just the switspeed remote & vu4 OR V2 controller and manifold.


PM'd you!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Who wants some labor day specials!?


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Corey :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

that Jetta is poopy diapers


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> that Jetta is poopy diapers


hipster car, no doubt.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 59eurobug (Apr 27, 2009)

You guys should have a V2 promo in February.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

59eurobug said:


> You guys should have a V2 promo in February.


We can do that!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

umpkin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: ORT :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks CJ! Hope you're keeping warm this week!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Now in stock! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

HI


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

mdubcajka12 said:


> HI


Hi Cajkaaaaa 










:laugh:


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh baby yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

59eurobug said:


> You guys should have a V2 promo in February.


x2


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion. We will have new specials up shortly


----------



## nickyycleaver (Mar 26, 2011)

^^^ say when?


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

We just put up an AutoPilot special and we marked down the pricing of our switchspeed kits


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

A few months ago, I got a SUPER special deal from Andrew!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

gtimakesmebroke said:


> A few months ago, I got a SUPER special deal from Andrew!!


Must have been that text I sent you :laugh:

Congrats to you and the wife, really happy for you guys! :heart::heart:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We're still running FREE SHIPPING on all items as well as $350 off e-Level kits :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Free shipping? Count me in! I'll be placing an order for some rear bags and shocks in the next day or two, although I need to call to get your suggestions on a few other items as well.

Sent from my TI-89 using Tapatalk

Edited: just noticed that the free shipping was last week... :/


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

CiDirkona said:


> Free shipping? Count me in! I'll be placing an order for some rear bags and shocks in the next day or two, although I need to call to get your suggestions on a few other items as well.
> 
> Sent from my TI-89 using Tapatalk
> 
> Edited: just noticed that the free shipping was last week... :/



Free shipping is still going on! 

Shoot us a call: 610.572.2898

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Order placed. Thanks, Andrew! :thumbup:


----------



## aye four (Jan 31, 2005)

Is there a coupon for $350 off E-Level or has the price already been marked down?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

aye four said:


> Is there a coupon for $350 off E-Level or has the price already been marked down?


Yes, there is! 

Code is CD0W8 

If you have any questions, let me know.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## long island sound (Jun 9, 2012)

CiDirkona said:


> Order placed. Thanks, Andrew! :thumbup:


Whoa watch out now here we go!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Group Buy!*

Looking to upgrade your tank? Piecing together a new kit? Hop on the group buy for Specialty Suspension's seamless air tanks!

Enter the promo code Seamless314 at check out!
All orders will ship 3/25

This group buy goes for ALL sized seamless tanks! :thumbup:










*Product Specs (for 5 gallon)*

28" OAL
6.625" Diameter
(4) 3/8" NPT Ports
(1) 1/4" NPT Port (drain port)
Seamless Design
Made in the USA
Industry Labeled 5 Gallon - Actual volume 3.5 Gallons
WILL WORK WITH EXO RINGS


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Andrew - you have a PM. :beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## aye four (Jan 31, 2005)

Order placed! can't wait


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

aye four said:


> Order placed! can't wait


Thanks for your order!


----------



## Johnnyrockets (Apr 14, 2014)

E level coupon still active?


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Johnnyrockets said:


> E level coupon still active?


PM Sent


----------



## shotta1101 (Apr 13, 2012)

any OB2 in stock yet


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

shotta1101 said:


> any OB2 in stock yet


Should be this week!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Should be this week!


Selling like hot cakes from me promoting them eh? opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> Selling like hot cakes from me promoting them eh? opcorn:


Selling like hot cakes.

Too bad delivery is handled by two guys in a row boat :laugh:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Selling like hot cakes.
> 
> Too bad delivery is handled by two guys in a row boat :laugh:


So they have upgraded from their inflatable dingy I see, good for them opcorn:


----------

